#launchpad-yellow 2011-05-30
<danilos> gmb, hey-hey, just to confirm (seeing everybody else is out for the Memorial day), you are around?
<danilos> I guess not :)
<gmb> danilos: I am, but I was taking the opportunity to ignore IRC :)
<danilos> gmb, good call, good call
<danilos> gmb, I just feel lonely!
<danilos> anyway, dhm for me as well :)
 * danilos -> out
#launchpad-yellow 2011-05-31
 * gmb lunches
<gary_poster> halloooo
<gmb> Wotcher
<gary_poster> :-)
 * gary_poster wonders what schedule thing he's forgotten about with bac
<gary_poster> but meanwhile...
<gary_poster> benji, danilos, gmb, kanban now, skype rsn
 * danilos tries to find his skype
<gary_poster> bac, we can hear you
<gary_poster> benji, you not here?
<benji> darn it!
<benji> ok gary, I'm signed into skype now
 * benji considers putting skype in cron.
<bac> hi gary_poster, question about removing wiki_names from the web service
<bac> gary_poster: any problem with just stopping the export?  it will break our contract for the web service but since the field is going to be removed from the db there isn't much we can do.
<gary_poster> bac, that's an interesting question
<bac> gary_poster: yeah...
<gary_poster> is there any easy way to keep the export and have it return nothing?
<bac> i guess for 'devel' we could mock it up to return nothing, as you suggest
<gary_poster> well...
<gary_poster> IMO idealy we would have it exported in "beta" and "1.0" to return nothing
<gary_poster> and devel would not export it at all
<gary_poster> I think the version machinery supports that--in fact I'm pretty sure it does
<bac> er, right, i got my releases ordered wrong
<gary_poster> *ideally
<gary_poster> oh ok cool
<gary_poster> so does that plan work practicaly?
<gary_poster> +l
<bac> probably
<gary_poster> ok, let's run with it then
<bac> i just sent off a MP that i'll retract
<gary_poster> benji I'm having trouble with test_title_ellipsisification.  Is that something you know about?  ISTR you looked at that
<benji> gary_poster: yep, what's up?
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> so...on Chrome
<gary_poster> are you looking at the test?  That would be helpful
<gary_poster> When you get to the Assert in the test,
<benji> yep, I'm pulling the test up
<gary_poster> header is "Add a mail subscription for A very long name for the current project bugs"
<gary_poster> and full_title is that except "bugs"
<gary_poster> brb
<gary_poster> benji, the display looks fine
<gary_poster> with an ellipisis
<gary_poster> an easy way to fix the test is to add ' bugs' to the end of full_title
<gary_poster> but then...what the heck am I testing?
<benji> I'm not understanding your problem.
<gary_poster> sorry
<gary_poster> the problem is that the test fails
<gary_poster> on Chrome
<benji> k
<gary_poster> it fails because full_title does not contain all of header
<benji> oh! that test shouldn't run on chrome
<gary_poster> and therefore it is not a match
<gary_poster> that would make sense
<gary_poster> mostly :-P
<benji> since Chrome implements the nice shorten-this-text-and-add-ellipsis CSS fucntionality, then doing it manually doesn't need to be done
<gary_poster> I suspect the comments should also mention that "bugs" is left out intentionally as part of the test--it's not really what the comment says
<gary_poster> "This is the title we would expect if there were no shortening."
<benji> that would be good
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> do you happen to know if there is a "conditionally run this test" flag in the testrunner?
<gary_poster> I can always just futz within the test itself if not
<benji> you might want to use (or refactor so it is usable) the test the code itself decides to run or not as your conditional
<benji> I don't know if there is a way to spell that for the test runner
<gary_poster> heh, good point
<gary_poster> I can just do an if
<gary_poster> ok thanks!
<benji> cool, thanks for improving that test
<gary_poster> np
 * benji resumes eating the best pulled-pork sandwich he has ever had.
<gary_poster> heh
<bac> benji: where are you that you find such good pork?
<benji> bac: Middle Tennessee
<bac> ah
<benji> the local Rotary was selling smoked boston butts as a fundraiser; came with sauce in a canning jar
<bac> hi gary_poster -- you have a moment to do a review?
<gary_poster> bac, sure
<bac> https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/launchpad/bug-186660/+merge/63029
 * gary_poster looks
<bac> gary_poster: i got bogged down on making the web service backwards compatible
<bac> this branch is UI only.
<gary_poster> bac ok, sounds good
<gary_poster> bac, I don't understand the change in person-portlet-contact-details.pt .  What does two-column-list do, and why did you wrap some new part of the template with it?
<gary_poster> other than that looks good
<bac> gary_poster: i moved the Code of Conduct from the first column to the middle one for balance
<bac> otherwise it looked funny since the wiki names were previously in the middle column
<gary_poster> bac ok.  Sounds reasonable.  It didn'y make sense to just remove the columns entirely--that is, the columns still add value to your eyes?
<bac> gary_poster: i don't understand your question
<gary_poster> ("yes" is fine; just want to ask)
<gary_poster> ok...
<bac> gary_poster: look at https://launchpad.net/~bac
<bac> and imagine the wiki names is gone.
 * gary_poster does not see wiki names
 * gary_poster will go to ~gary
<bac> sorry, it is just "Wiki" in the UI
<gary_poster> Yeah, bac, I can't see "Wiki" on your page.  Can you see it on mine?  https://launchpad.net/~gary
<bac> yes, at the top of the middle column
<bac> you don't see that on mine?
<gary_poster> no
<gary_poster> I see IRC
<gary_poster> then spave
<gary_poster> space
<gary_poster> then Languages
<gary_poster> then Karma
<bac> oh, that's b/c i don't have one
<gary_poster> heh
<bac> it is shown to me because i have lp.edit
<gary_poster> ah
<gary_poster> so...
<bac> ah so?
<bac> so you don't think moving the code-conduct makes sense?
<gary_poster> FWIW, https://launchpad.net/~gmb
<gary_poster> we can both see that he does not have a wiki
<gary_poster> so yeah
<bac> yes
<gary_poster> I'm inclined to say that keeping the CoC where people are used to it is more valuable, but if you want to leave it as is in your branch, that's fine.  this is mountain out of molehill
<bac> i can revert that part.  i think it is harmless but some people may have an affinity for seeing code of conduct over there
<bac> hey, molehills -> mountains are what we do!
<gary_poster> :-P
<gary_poster> bac, otherwise looks fine.  Will approve now, with or without the CoC change
<bac> i'll revert the template
<gary_poster> bac, my side is done
<benji> gary_poster: I don't know if you have time for an ad-hoc call, but I'd like to share my progress on the syncifinator and see how best to use my remaining time with it.
 * benji will be right back.
<gary_poster> Hey benji.  I'm supposed to have a call with flacoste now-ish
<gary_poster> Lemme check with him...
<gary_poster> yeah talking now
<benji> k
 * benji discusses his options with a big glass of Mello Yello instead.
<gary_poster> benji, wanna talk now, or did the Mello Yello have some good advice, or is it all too late anyway?
<benji> gary_poster: I was indeed enlightened by my sparkly fluorescent friend, but I'd still like to chat.
<gary_poster> lol, ok
<benji> gary_poster: https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/+junk/lp2kanban
#launchpad-yellow 2011-06-01
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb kanban now call in a sec
<gmb> k
<bac> rt
<bac> gary_poster: i would like to chat briefly when you have a moment
<gary_poster> bac, cool
<gary_poster> bac, now?
<bac> ok
<bac> hi benji, lazr-restful question...
<bac> benji: i need to mark an exported attribute as deprecated.  i see the 'operation_removed_in_version' marker but don't see anything similar for attributes.
<bac> is that a known limitation or is there a work-around?
<benji> I don't know one way or the other.  Let me take a look real quick.
 * gmb -> bbiab
<gmb> gary_poster: Do you have a second to chat about https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/61531?
<_mup_> Bug #61531: Forbidden error when trying to mark a bug as private <403> <lp-bugs> <oops> <privacy> <ui> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by gmb> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/61531 >
<gary_poster> sure gmb
<gmb> gary_poster: Cool.
<gary_poster> gmb, lemme read it then I'll be ready.  Skype?
<gmb> gary_poster: Righto. Skype sounds good.
<gary_poster> k
<benji> gary_poster: do you know where the production configs are stored?  I need to look at them to figure out how to write a test for this bug.
<gary_poster> benji, yeah, just a sec
<gary_poster> benji, uh, this is weird, but bzr info says the branch name is bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/lp-production-configs/
<gary_poster> that doesn't look right
<gary_poster> give it a try
<gary_poster> if it doesn't work, lemme know, and I'll dig into it a bit
<benji> cool, thanks
<gary_poster> lunch
#launchpad-yellow 2011-06-02
<gary_poster> benji, I'm trying to get lp2kanban running.  Should I use a system python or a clean python, in your experience?
<gary_poster> (for buildout)
<benji> gary_poster: clean
<gary_poster> cool
<benji> the buildout includes all dependencies (not that there are that many)
<gary_poster> benji, clean python runs setup.py, gets
<gary_poster> Traceback (most recent call last):
<gary_poster>   File "setup.py", line 2, in <module>
<gary_poster>     from setuptools import setup, find_packages
<gary_poster> ImportError: No module named setuptools
<gary_poster> dirty python? :-)
<benji> well
<benji> I guess so.
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> ok
<benji> Sounds like another card.
<gary_poster> actually, it doesn't work with system pythoneither benji! uh...
<benji> This is my first day using Natty and my SSD for work, I hope it goes OK.
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb kanban now, call in 3
<benji> darn
<gary_poster> we can put in that "download setuptools" snippet
<gary_poster> but I dunno why it would be necessary in system python
<gary_poster> well, it's not there :-P
<gary_poster> I'll look at it later
<benji> k
<danilos> ack
<danilos> gary_poster, oh, we all have calls today, right?
<gary_poster> danilos, oh yeah, that. :-)  yes, we do
<bac> benji: which SSD did you get?
<benji> the (relatively) new 3rd generation Intel 160G
<bac> spendy?
 * gary_poster wishes 512GB were not >$1000
<benji> it wasn't too bad, but not cheap: about $320
<benji> my mouse hovered over the 300G one for a few seconds, but that bad boy is over $600
<gary_poster> heh, did they charge you anything for the mouse proximity?
<benji> gary_poster: yeah, the 600G is $1,200
<benji> don't say that too loud or Amazon will come up with 0-click ordering
<gary_poster> :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, my fixes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/616717/
<gary_poster> cool thanks danilos
<danilos> gary_poster, benji: oh, one thing I've been wondering: what happens with multiple card assignees when the lp2kanban script runs?
<gary_poster> danilos, I was wondering about that too but not worrrg about it yet. :-)  My intention wast the kanban syncer would only add assignees, never remove them
<gary_poster> *worrying,  *was
<benji> I haven't tested it, but from the way their API works I think only the "primary" assignee will be modified; I don't know how to find out which one is primary from the web UI though
<danilos> gary_poster, I thought it was the "talk like a pirate day" already :)
<gary_poster> heh
<danilos> benji, gary_poster: ok, cool, so we hope it works just fine
<benji> hope springs eternal
<gary_poster> yeah, we'll see, and I think we agree on what we want it to do, so hopefully we can fix it if there are problems
<gary_poster> danilos, the reason I changed bug-portlet-subscription.pt was because of the anonymous problem I was talking about.  I'll mess with things so that what I want (request/features/malone.advanced-subscriptions.enabled *and* authenticated) is there
<gary_poster> bbs
<danilos> gary_poster, right, cool, I admit to not having tested for anonymous users, but they get what they deserve! :)
<gmb> It's a matter of some concern that at no point throughout the 9 months that the advanced-subscriptions flag has existed, has anyone ever spent more than half a second thinking "what about anonymous users?"
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> gmb, may I call?
<gmb> gary_poster: Sure
<danilos> gmb, we want to encourage them to register: "Want to see less OOPSes? Register now!"
<gmb> Heh
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> grr, VMs aren't very useful when their networking doesn't work
<gary_poster> danilos, call?
<danilos> gary_poster, yep, ready
 * gmb -> out
<danilos> gary_poster, btw, one thing on your code so far: this change (http://paste.ubuntu.com/616815/) means that you'll insert "unmute and subscribe" radio box in front of the simple "unmute" which is set before the for loop; I think it'd naturally live in the second place instead
<gary_poster> danilos, I thought about that.  My logic was that (1) we care most about the JS story; (2) in the JS story, the user clicked the "subscribe" link, not the "unmute" link, so it might be reasonable to assume that they actually want to subscribe.
<danilos> gary_poster, true, good point, even for the non-JS story
<gary_poster> yeah, that too
<danilos> (also, in practice, we are not letting them get to that state easily — hold a mute with no subscription — though it's not impossibly hard either)
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> particularly with other subscriptions
<gary_poster> (structural etc.)
<danilos> btw, I am not a huge fan of the mute icon ;)
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> anything in particular?  and did you prefer the X/checkmark we had before?
<danilos> gary_poster, nothing in particular, it took me a second or two to figure out that it was a crossed-off envelope
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> gotcha
<danilos> gary_poster, fwiw, it just occurred to me that it might work better if it was not crossed-off (it's red already, that should be enough for anybody who's not colour blind ;))
<gary_poster> danilos, and did you see we already had a "it's not good enough for the color-blind" comment in the bug, as well as a "I'm color-blind and it works for me"?  Really! :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, heh, I am red-green colour blind myself (though only some very weird-orangy-browny shades of the two colours), and they "work for me!"
<gary_poster> heh, ok
<danilos> heh, I first thought the mute icon was garbled somehow
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> danilos, making MP
<danilos> gary_poster, cool, I couldn't resist myself commenting on the bug as well :)
<gary_poster> danilos, I like the @ idea, but I'm staying away. :-)
<gary_poster> danilos, https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/bug740631/+merge/63251
<danilos> gary_poster, btw, did I ever mention how I find it ironic that +subscribe page has nice JS-based animation of the bug notification level sliding in and out? :)
<danilos> gary_poster, looking at your branch now, what's do_next for on line 223?
<danilos> ah
<danilos> gary_poster, never mind, scrolled a bit further down :)
<danilos> gary_poster, fwiw, Y.Lang.isFunction might be a better check for line 232 of the diff
<gary_poster> danilos, sorry, back
<gary_poster> danilos, sure, will use isFunction.  Was being lazy :-P
<danilos> gary_poster, all else looks great
<gary_poster> cool, thanks danilos!  I'll push the isFunction change (works fine) and ec2 land
<gary_poster> about to go for walk in 90˚F because I want to :-)
<gary_poster> biab
<benji> I'm hungry.
<benji> ok, I've applied liberal amounts of Google and I still can't get my VM network up; anyone seen this before?
<gary_poster> The only time I have trouble is when the kernel has changed so much that the vmware tools can't adapt
<gary_poster> It's possible that the tools aren't quite ready for natty yet
<benji> I think my next task is to install a clean OS in a new VM to see if it works or not, at least that would let me bifurcate the problem space.
<benji> gary_poster: do you mean natty on the host side or as the VM OS?
<gary_poster> I'm quietly using maverick still, fwiw.  I've been thinking about setting up a separate boot for Ubuntu, but that will take time...and disk space I don't really have
<gary_poster> VM os
<benji> I'm natty on the outside and maverick in the VM
<gary_poster> oic
<benji> it's like an ubuntu sandwich
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> I had a very similar problem when I cloned my lucid VM, the clone couldn't do networking, but in that case the interfaces just got renumbered (eth0 became eth1) and relabeling them fixed it, this time the interface doesn't even show up in ifconfig's output
<benji> ok, I'll make a new VM and do maverick install into it to see if its networking works
<gary_poster> good luck :-/
<benji> How much work would a network work if a network could work nets?
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> bac, ready when you are
<bac> ok, was just about to ping you
<gary_poster> gimme a call when you are ready
<benji> Success!  The network works!
<gary_poster> yay, benji!  on the new vm, or the old one?
<benji> both!
<gary_poster> excellent :-)
<gary_poster> benji, please gimme a call when you are ready
<gary_poster> no rush
#launchpad-yellow 2011-06-03
 * gmb lunches
<bac> are we chatting?
<gmb> bac: Gary's out until 10.
<gmb> (I think).
<gmb> (And I'm assuming that it's 08:30 for you)
<benji> bac: heh, apparently you and I have the same taste in bugs
<bac> benji: did you grab 211830 too?
<benji> almost ;)
<bac> gmb: yes, gary's out but his email ends with  "agree among yourselves as to whether to actually have the call."
<gmb> Oh.
<bac> i vote a strong -0
<gmb> Yeah, I'm firmly -0.
<bac> benji: the fix for that will be easy...generating the test data not so much
 * danilos abstains
<gmb> danilos: Do you have any idea why I'd be seeing this: https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1980STAGING71 when looking at this: https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/752193 as an anonymous user?
<_mup_> Bug #752193: Installation of the acroread package causes completion to treat directories like files with some commands <amd64> <apport-bug> <natty> <acroread (Ubuntu):Confirmed for brian-thomason> <bash-completion (Ubuntu):Won't Fix> <bash-completion (Debian):Won't Fix> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/752193 >
<gmb> Wait... this makes no sense whatever.
<gmb> danilos: Ignore me, I think something's broken with the OOPS machinery.
<danilos> gmb, yeah, I think it seems to be the wrong oops prefix setting somewhere
<danilos> gmb, actually, it seems as if staging is missing some oops configuration
<gmb> Ah.
<gmb> Botheration.
<gmb> I shall talk to t'LOSAs.
<danilos> gmb, I always get baffled when I see OOPSes like these, unfortunately, making sure that all the scripts have right oops prefixes is tedious :/
<gary_poster> danilos, approved expenses
<danilos> gary_poster, cool, thanks (and welcome back :)
<gary_poster> gmb, could talk to matsubara too
<gary_poster> thanks :-)
<gmb> danilos: Yeah. It's especially annoying since it seems to be a reproduction of the unreproducible bug.
<danilos> gary_poster, I am sure you'd like to hear that with your and my branches merged, bugtask_index_portlets.js is entirely gone (along with subscriber.js)
<gary_poster> yaay!!!
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> subscriberlist too, or is that used somewhere?
<gary_poster> subscribers_list.js
<danilos> gary_poster, I need to do a few more cleanups in my branches and then it's all up for review (6 branches total, not counting yours)
<danilos> gary_poster, that's where I'm moving my stuff, but yes, existing methods from it are gone
<gary_poster> cool :-)
<gary_poster> danilos, how do you think we should get the review?  I was thinking about this.  When we actually merge, AIUI we'll be merging to devel
<gary_poster> but setting that in the MP will create insane diffs
<gary_poster> we could also review each other's branches outside of the MP system beforehand
<danilos> gary_poster, right, I was thinking of getting branch-by-branch review; for me, it's going to be easy since lpreview DTRT with pipelines
<gary_poster> (and then copy over the reviews when its actually time to merge)
<gary_poster> danilos, well...you
<danilos> gary_poster, that's an option as well :)
<danilos> gary_poster, I'd be happy to review your branch
<gary_poster> will need to get an MP based on my branch...
<gary_poster> (I assume)
<danilos> gary_poster, well, when does db-stable get merged into devel? On Monday?
<gary_poster> I think so--maybe even Robert's Monday
<danilos> gary_poster, (fwiw, I am not going to review your branch today, so if it's Monday, you can propose a merge against devel and it should become clean on Monday)
<gary_poster> it would become clean once I merged Monday-merged-devel and pushed it
<gary_poster> Which would be easy to do...
<gary_poster> so yeah
<gary_poster> I'll make an MP today
<gary_poster> against devel
<gary_poster> mark it as not ready for review
<gary_poster> then my Sunday evening I'll see if db-devel has been merged with devel
<gary_poster> and if it is
<gary_poster> I'll merge devel in and push it and mark the MP as ready
<danilos> gary_poster, shouldn't LP do this automatically?
<gary_poster> I don't think so
<danilos> gary_poster, (i.e. when the merge-target branch changes, it should recalculate the diff)
<gary_poster> I could be wrong
<gary_poster> we can find out :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, ok then, you might not even have to merge anything but just do a "bzr ci --unchanged" to trigger a rescan
<gary_poster> maybe so
<gary_poster> danilos, the last part of this is merging in benji's rip-out-the-flag branch
<gary_poster> I can do that today
<danilos> gary_poster, well, than one is... "interesting"... I'd prefer to leave it for last
<gary_poster> yeah, that's fine
<danilos> gary_poster, (just because it's easier to re-do stuff in that branch if we get a weird conflict, then in other branches)
<gary_poster> that was one of my options: make a new branch based on your last one
<gary_poster> and then merge in benji
<gary_poster> 's
<gary_poster> benji probably doesn't want to be merged in; his family would be surprised
<gary_poster> oh, btw danilos, I ran ec2 test last night on my branch.  There were two errors.  I didn't look at them closely, but I think they will be easy.  So you'll need to get those fixes, maybe
<gary_poster> so anyway, danilos, you ok with that plan for ripping out the feature flags?  (1) you point me to the last branch of your work; (2) I branch it; (3) I merge in benji's branch and fix stuff up
<danilos> gary_poster, right, I can re-merge your branch into the "base" of my branch
<danilos> gary_poster, as for benji's branch, that'd be fine, but I'd like to do the remaining cleanups first
<danilos> gary_poster, you can still get it merged with db-stable locally, but I'd only prefer not to have it landed first
<gary_poster> danilos, completely agreed that it would be landed last
<gary_poster> I just want us to have already handled the big changes that we have introduced
<danilos> gary_poster, right, but considering we have not feature-flagged anything, I'd say that's pretty much a given
<gary_poster> sorry, which part is a given?
<danilos> gary_poster, big changes we have introduced should not cause too much complex merging issues with benji's branch
<gary_poster> mm, maybe so.  Probably just lots of those "yes, I *really* want to delete these parts, thanks" conflict resolutions
<danilos> gary_poster, right, but sure, I'm pushing my final branch (well, all of them together) to lp:~danilo/launchpad/bug-772754-other-subscribers-remove-cruft
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> danilos, if you are still around, are you planning on removing lib/lp/bugs/stories/bugs/xx-bug-personal-subscriptions.txt or on trying to make it sane in the new context?  I've made it so it passes locally, but it shows how +subscribe only kinda sorta makes sense in the new world.  I'm OK with that myself, and I'm inclined to check in as is, but it will affect you too, at the very least because there are "Subscribe
<gary_poster> My current plan: check it in as is, have you deal with it :-P
<danilos> gary_poster, sounds good to me, I am pretty sure I've still got a few tests to remove which are for all the removed views that gathered bits and pieces of all the subscriptions data
<gary_poster> danilos, cool.  I just pushed test fixes to lp:~gary/launchpad/bug-772754-2 .  Going for walk/lunch now, so will talk to you Monday (and should have MP waiting for you then).  Have a great weekend!
 * benji now knows how to copy the Firefox saved password DB from one profile to another.
<danilos> gary_poster, thanks, so do you!
<gmb> Is it an unproductive day if you spent it mostly fixing other peoples' problems?
<danilos> gmb, it's not unproductive for them!
<gmb> Fair point.
<danilos> anyway, out, enjoy all
<gmb> gary_poster: I just submitted my EC2 expenses for April and May. I think they need approving before the weekend, but I can't remember what the cutoff is.
 * gmb EODs.
<gary_poster> gmb, benji, I approved your canonicaladmin requests
<gary_poster> bac, you there?  If so, do you happen to know how to look at the emails that launchpad.dev has sent out directly, via sendmail?  In particular, I'm trying to validate a team's contact address so I can qa something locally that requires a team with a contact address
<bac> benji: hi gary_poster
<gary_poster> hi
<bac> gary_poster: on my system, emails to bac@canonical.com get redirected to root@localhost
<bac> so i can read them locally
<gary_poster> but bad emails don't leave a log anywhere?
<bac> i'm not sure what mechanism is actually doing that
<gary_poster> yeah ok
<bac> gary_poster: after lots of investigation i closed a couple of bugs related to OOPS and email processing
<gary_poster> cool, bac
<bac> gary_poster: examining the code i don't see how it is possible for an OOPS to be generated due to fixes abentley and mbp did a while back
<gary_poster> great
<bac> though we have seen OOPS as recent as january...so it is a bit befuddling
<gary_poster> I take it abentley/mbp fixes were before then?
<bac> yes but not by much
<gary_poster> hm
<gary_poster> no idea :-/
<bac> authenticateEmail is called from exactly one place and it is now in a try/except InvalidSignature...the exception shown in the OOPS
<gary_poster> heh
<bac> so, fingers crossed it is actually fixed
<gary_poster> yeah, sounds reasonable to just wipe your hands
<gary_poster> bac, are you @ EoD?
<bac> gary_poster: still here
<bac> finishing up a review then turning to a pumpkin
<gary_poster> bac, how much longer?  I'm seeing if I can get a branch reviewed
<gary_poster> oh ok
<gary_poster> cool, nm then
<gary_poster> have a great weekend
<bac> no, i don't mind.
<bac> send it on
<gary_poster> really really?
<gary_poster> ok I will thanks
<bac> np
<gary_poster> bac, https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/bug792493/+merge/63431
<bac> thx
<gary_poster> I'll be back in about 15
<bac> gary_poster: hey do you know if we have a preference in the for either en_US or en_GB ?
<gmb> bac: Do you have a second to give me a quick review for this: https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/launchpad/bug-772609-hopefully-without-breaking-anything-this-time/+merge/63432
<gmb> Fixes a bug with the fix for 772609
<bac> gmb: done.  late night!
<gmb> bac: Yeah, it annoying me, so I thought I'd better fix it now rather than fixate on it over the weekend.
<gmb> Thanks.
<bac> gmb: while you're here...
<gmb> Yarp?
<bac> initialise vs. initialize in the UI?
<gmb> bac: IIRC we use American English for the UI, so *ize.
<bac> i mean, written on the web page
<bac> there was some flip-flopping a while back and i wasn't sure where it landed
<gmb> I'd go with initialize.
<bac> thanks.  bye.
<gmb> Np.
 * gmb -> exeunt, in pursuit of beer
<gary_poster> bac, I think it is US
<bac> yes, that's what i went with
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> i do recall matthew saying something about en_GB being preferred...perhaps in the dev wiki?
<gary_poster> I dunno
<bac> it confused me then and i haven't gotten over it
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> If we are supposed to use GB, I haven't gotten the memo...ever.
<bac> gary_poster: the main part of your branch looks good and i don't have any comments on it.
<gary_poster> cool bac.  What's the non-main part of my branch? :-)
<bac> but on the handler detaching, previously we thought there might be multiple handlers and your code now reads as if we know there is exactly one
<bac> is that right?
<gary_poster> bac, yeah
<gary_poster> no one ever fires that event with multiple
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> and it did not handle the case of single
<bac> ugh
<bac> cool, let me mark it approved.
<gary_poster> (which was what was actually happening, so the detach was never happening)
<gary_poster> cool.  thank you much, bac.  have a great weekend!
<bac> you too.
<bac> bye
#launchpad-yellow 2012-05-28
<bac> benji, frankban, gmb: hangout at :10?
<benji> bac: sounds good
<frankban> bac: ok
 * bac conjures up hangout
<bac> i've invited you all but i cannot find the URL
<frankban> benji: could you please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/launchpad/bug-993510/+merge/107630
<frankban> ?
<benji> frankban: sure
<frankban> thanks benji
<bac> hey benji could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/launchpad/repeats/+merge/107651
<benji> bac: sure
<benji> bac: I had some questions/suggestions on https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/launchpad/repeats/+merge/107651
<bac> thanks benji
<benji> np
<frankban> benji: thanks for your review, I've just added a test for that, as you suggested. could you please re-review this change. I have to go now, but I will be back later to land this branch if approved.
<benji> frankban: cool, will do
<bac> thanks benji.  look again?
<benji> bac: sure
<benji> bac:  were the .testr.conf changes in there before?
<bac> gah!
<bac> i'll back them out
<benji> cool
<bac> benji: backed out.  is the rest ok?
<bac> frankban: please ping me when you move your card out of the lane.
<benji> bac: sorry, I was eating lunch, but you probably saw the email
<bac> yeah, thanks
<bac> benji: darn, lifeless didn't like the test duplication fix.  i was able to kill ec2 before it landed.
<bac> benji: could you review the one line MP i have up now?
<benji> bac: I was just reading his message.  I can't say that I agree with his diagnosis.
<benji> bac: sure
<benji> bac: approved
<bac> benji: well, i figure you either have to handle dupes or prevent dupes.  if he feels strongly prevention is best for testr then i'm swayable.
<benji> I don't really have a dog in the fight.  If we hadn't already forked and monkeypatched the testrunner then it would be worse.  Although I can't say that making a bad situation worse is a good thing to do.
#launchpad-yellow 2012-05-29
<bac> hello
<frankban> hi bac
<gmb> gary_poster, Maybe you'll know... what's the magic juju (haha) to make buildbot run everything in a single worker?
<gary_poster> gmb, you mean devel and db-devel at once?  that's the branch that's been sitting in the review lane for three or four work days now
<gary_poster> you need slave and master
<gary_poster> getting for you
<gmb> gary_poster, No, I mean instead of having worker-0 through worker-n, I want to run everything on one worker.
<gmb> (Still trying to work out WTH we need to do, if anything, with zope.testing, or whether the change actually needs to go somewhere else).
<gmb> I could do this locally, ideally, just running the test suite with --subunit. But it invariably OOMs on my VM.
<gmb> (Well, it's LXC, so a VM inside a VM)
<gary_poster> gmb, so...do you want to do that via testr, or via bin/test?  for the first, you need to hack testr because there is no way to specify that in the command line right now
<gary_poster> for the second, bin/test --subunit --load-test, yeah
<gary_poster> so you want to know the hack?
<gmb> Please.
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb call in 2
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> gmb /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/testrepository/testcommand.py
<gary_poster> gmb, make local_concurrency return 1
<gmb> haha.
<gmb> gary_poster, Thanks. That's... Obvious, yet a little icky.
<gary_poster> gmb bac benji https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/e8bf9fb9963993b7fa97e411b308785983a0c1ca
<bac> gary_poster: ???
<gmb> bac, So, I'm grabbing lunch and will ping you when I return; ~1h or so.
<bac> gmb: sounds good
<bac> garyposter: so the --load-list branch, land now or wait until you discuss with robert?
<garyposter> bac, now pls
<bac> garyposter: ok.  i just sent it off to 'ec2 test'.  i'll land it when that succeeds
<garyposter> cool sounds good
<garyposter> frankban, when would you like to talk about lpsetup?
<frankban> garyposter: when you want, and now is ok
<garyposter> benji, I made a bad estimate, I'm sorry.  I won't be ready for a bit.  I have two possible suggestions on how to handle that.  One is for you to have an hour or so while I do my other tasks.  Is that OK with you?  You could have your hours worth of hardening time
<garyposter> ?
<benji> garyposter: sounds good
<garyposter> cool thanks benji
<garyposter> frankban, call in 5?
<benji> garyposter: did you loose an underscore in your nick when you moved it to your new computer?
<frankban> garyposter: sounds good
<garyposter> benji, lol, no, that was the fallout from the computer restart
<gary_poster> here I am
<gary_poster> frankban, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/89a9a2f1b2e636b35f67863ae2ac1e88c33ffea0
<gmb> bac, I'm finally ready to pair! Apologies for the delay; I got pung by mysterious persons at Millbank.
<bac> gmb: ok.  i'm presently fighting with ec2.  just a sec
<gmb> bac, Sure, no rush.
<bac> gmb: you want to start a hangout?
<gmb> Sure
<bac> gmb: we can use tb too, if you have it set up
<gmb> Sounds like a plan to me.
<bac> my jabber is brad.crittenden@gmail
<gmb> bac, I just invited you to chat on gmail... working on the hangout.
<gary_poster> gmb, no longer at Millbank, right? :-)
 * gary_poster struggles to remember name of new location
<gmb> gary_poster, Still at Millbank until Thurs.
<gmb> Then off to Blue Fin.
<gary_poster> ah ok
<gary_poster> right
<gary_poster> benji, status update: finished one call.  still remaining: working thought 600+ emails (sounds worse than it is, hopefully), writing email to Robert about duplicate test names.  Should we have a call about the problems so you can look at them, and then have me leave you alone at it for just a bit while I work on the other things, or should we wait on me to be done?  (Note that I'm somewhat concerned that a lesson
<gary_poster>  may need to be "Gary should never start a blocking card by himself, because his attention is usually not focused enough."
<gary_poster> )
<gary_poster> If you still are being productive, this will turn into a "let's meet after lunch" timeframe
<benji> gary_poster: I'm good either way.  I discovered some untested code and I'm busily mining that.
<benji> post-lunch is good with me
<gary_poster> cool benji, thanks & enjoy
<benji> sounds good
<gmb> bac, http://ubuntuone.com/4eFwwT1LOn8iRPIDHTbYAb
<bac> benji: gmb and i could not get tb to work.  if you have time this afternoon could we try?
<benji> bac: I'm available now.
<bac> benji: even if it doesn't work, i like the new --create-auth option.  it fails now with much less typing!
<benji> high praise ;)
<bac> benji: ok, let's try.  you want to send?
<benji> bac: let me update real quick
<benji> bac: I'm sending now.
<bac> benji: do i have to auth chat again?
<bac> i see a window -- blank
<benji> bac: you shouldn't; I've never seen it do that (I created a fake gmail account so I can talk to myself, don't tell G**gle)
<benji> bac: have you updated recently?
<bac> benji: yes.
<benji> hrm
<bac> oh
<bac> now i see it
<bac> works
<benji> hmm, there might be a bug
<bac> when trying with gmb it opened a tiny window with no conten
<gmb> benji, For me, it just died silently.
<bac> ok, killing it
<benji> yeah, the expected behavior is that the tiny window will almost immediately expand and display the contents
<benji> bac: did you see me type a question in the terminal?
<bac> maybe.  i saw three lines of text
<bac> do you want me to try again?
<benji> not yet, I'll run some tests with my fake account and see if I can reproduce the problem
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> bac, hi.  I feel that I'm forgetting an argument as to why duplicate test names should be fine.  here's what I have so far.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1013362/  Can you think of anything else?  I think you gave me another one.
<bac> gary_poster: didn't see your ping.  looking now
<gary_poster> thx
<gary_poster> bac, I had another exciting hang on the system 76. :-/  did I miss anything you said?  Last I saw, you said you were going to look at what I had pasted
<bac> i was going to reply but noticed your absence
<bac> what you wrote looks ok.  i did some quick tests and came up with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1013506/
<bac> it shows that testr does get the count wrong.  the results in .testrepository show that the faqc test is run three times
<bac> gary_poster: my branch is still trying to land.  multiple unrelated (i'm sure) problems getting through ec2
<gary_poster> ok bac, thanks
<bac> gary_poster: sorry my findings aren't more supportive
<bac> you can always forget to mention them.  :)
<gary_poster> bac, lol, no, that seems pretty much in line with what I was already saying. :-)
<gary_poster> thanks
<bac> gary_poster: i just added swap + vacation for next thursday and friday in canonicalpoo.com
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> ok going to approve
<gary_poster> benji, I didn't forget, but one thing led to another, as it often does, and now Francis would like to have his call early.  If you don't mind, I'd like to have a call with you afterwards, to either fix this or hand it off to you
<benji> surprisingly canonicalpoo.com is available
<benji> gary_poster: sounds good
<gary_poster> thanks
<gary_poster> lol
<bac> benji: :)  -- i have a few vanity domains but don't think i'll pick that one up
<gary_poster> lol
<benji> would it be too harsh a statement to register it and point it to canonicaladmin.com? ;)
<gary_poster> mwa ha ha ha
<bac> i think i'll accomplish the same for free via /etc/hosts hacking
<gary_poster> bac, oh poo
<gary_poster> bac, please doublecheck that your swap day request was not for the following month
<gary_poster> I don't think it was
<gary_poster> but I just had paranoia after I clicked that I saw the wrong date go flying by
<bac> gary_poster: it shows 08/06/2012 - 08/06/2012, which is the UK's stupid way of saying June 8
<gary_poster> Cool thanks bac
<gary_poster> approved both bac
<bac> i mean !US
 * bac afk for a bit.  bbl
<gary_poster> benji, good news: flacoste told me to delete the card. :-) deleted
<benji> gary_poster: that's hilarious
<gary_poster> yes, in a sad kind of way :-P :-)
<benji> tears of a clown
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> bac (or anyone else), if I wanted to have a support ticket to get something on my computer working, what would I do?
<gary_poster> Ah, founf it
<gary_poster> fund
<gary_poster> found!
<benji> gary_poster: I hope they can help you.  You really need to get that keyboard fixed.
<gary_poster> benji :-P even worse, I apparently need a new set of fingers'
<benji> :)
<bac> gary_poster: what did you find?  just going to #canonical-support?
<gary_poster> bac, I found https://wiki.canonical.com/CanonicalUbuntuSupport .  I asked on that channel, to crickets.  I've tried to log in to Landscape per that wiki page but I do not have an account.  I've sent an email requesting one, and...that's the end of the line for now, I think.
<bac> wha? no landscape?  how do you survive?
<gary_poster> :-)
 * bac has about 7 machines with landscape in lots of places
<gary_poster> huh
 * gary_poster has one machine running Ubuntu :-)
<gary_poster> well, two for now
<bac> hanoi office, web server, ibiblio, home server, home kvm, lappie
<gary_poster> until I can retire my old Mac and return it to OS X service to Karyn
<gary_poster> night all
#launchpad-yellow 2012-05-30
 * gmb -> lunch
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb call in 2
<gary_poster> I'll start hangout
<gmb> k
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/900b5fed14faeb2a94546bafa8ba4a9da566e8f4
<bac> gary_poster: i've looked and cannot find the email from robert you mentioned.  to whom was it sent?
<gary_poster> looking
<gary_poster> bac, it was sent to yellow.  I wonder if it didn't make it through the list?  I just forwarded it to you
<gmb> bac, benji, frankban: Hangout for redirection stuff is here: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/8a02312c16f83738dc5c4993c6fc01d3723cf824
<benji> gmb: I doubt we need four people on it quite yet, so I'll let frankban have the pleasure
<gmb> Righto.
<bac> gary_poster: my ec2 instance is up and just started a build
<gary_poster> cool, thanks bac
<bac> gary_poster: lots of failures related to non-existent /var/tmp/bazaar.launchpad.dev/mirrors.
<gary_poster> bac :-(
<gary_poster> bac that's the make clean thing, right?
<bac> gary_poster: yeah
<gary_poster> bac, I assume you are investigating; lemme know when you discover anything, and if you want another investigator
<bac> it was my understanding that the codehosting tests created those directories on demand but that doesn't look to be true
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> bac, they are at least not owned by root now, right?
<gary_poster> because the parent directory is maintained
<gary_poster> make inplace might be sufficient
<gary_poster> rather than make build
<bac> gary_poster: don't know.  is it possible to gain access to the temporary lptest containers?
<bac> nm, they are gone now
<gary_poster> bac, you can look at them while they are running.  However, IME the problem is not in the temporary containers but in the root container.  In any case, the solution to both situations is the same: modify /etc/shadow in the base container before the ephemeral containers start, and then you can access all of them
<bac> great
<bac> gary_poster, good news.  the lp-setup build recipe was not run so the testing happened with the old build script.  i've requested a build now.
<gary_poster> bac, ah, excellent
<bac> frankban, any reason the lpsetup build recipe cannot be set to automatically build?
<bac> gary_poster, will be able to retry in 15 minutes
<frankban> bac: you mean daily build?
<gary_poster> fantastic
<bac> frankban, yes
<bac> it is 'build on request' now
<frankban> bac, I usually manually build lpsetup when I know the current revision works correctly. This lets us commit incremental changes whitout breaking the parallel testing story.
<gary_poster> ok, frankban, I spent too much time on this, but I had to think through some things.
<gary_poster> https://dev.launchpad.net/yellow/lp-setup-lep-draft#preview
<gary_poster> Note that I'm suggesting that everything in "Thoughts" right now be shuffled out onto separate pages
<gary_poster> linked from the main one
<gary_poster> We should not delete Robert's input, for instance, but I think it is distracting if we have already tried to accommodate it
<gary_poster> And similarly, a lot of your notes verge more into implementation, and the LEP is supposed to be about goals only
<gary_poster> unfortunately we're leaning a bit towards design still with what I wrote
<gary_poster> It should arguably be cleaned up even more
<gary_poster> but I'm tired of it :-P
<gary_poster> and I need to start working on something else
<frankban> :-), thanks gary_poster
<gary_poster> :-) welcome
<frankban> gary_poster: I will update the real LEP and make a separate page for thoughts tomorrow morning if you agree
<gary_poster> frankban, +1
<gary_poster> frankban, and please feel free to make changes on what I did
<frankban> gary_poster or benji, since you already know the fix, could please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/launchpad/bug-1003040/+merge/108005 ?
 * benji looks
 * gary_poster therefore stops looking :-)
 * gary_poster lied.  but now is really stopping.
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> bac, how's buildbot looking?  any chance of a run?
<gary_poster> the biweekly summary will be much happier with a successful test run at the end of it. :-)
<benji> frankban: approved
<frankban> benji: thank you
<benji> np
<bac> gary_poster, not just yet
<gary_poster> bac, are we still waiting on the lpsetup build?
<bac> gary_poster, no it built and is being used but i'm still seeing that dir owned by root
<gary_poster> bac :-( ok
<gary_poster> thank you for working on it
 * gary_poster needs some lunch
<bac> it may be the branch rewrite script in play
<gary_poster> will be back in a bit
<gary_poster> ack
<bac> gary_poster, waiting for a run to finish so i can try again.  even though i installed the new lpsetup package i'd forgotten that it doesn't update the scripts in /usr/local/bin.  they get installed when lpsetup is run not installed.  thus,my previous test was still using the old code.
<gary_poster> oh ok, good news for some definition of good news
<bac> gary_poster, tests running.  the directories are correct
<gary_poster> great, bac
<bac> gary_poster, still running.  10,500 test done w/4 fail & 3 errs
<gary_poster> bac, could you give me url?
<bac> sure
<bac> http://ec2-23-22-27-123.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/waterfall
<gary_poster> ty
<gary_poster> bac, interesting.  the failures are instances of the tests that have the same name, did you notice?
<gary_poster> the first set of three passed on lpbuildbot; checking the second.
<gary_poster> yeah, the second set of two passed also
<gary_poster> and for the third set...
<gary_poster> lp.testing.layers.RabbitMQLayer:setUp failed with a timeout again too.
<gary_poster> So, mostly new errors.
<gary_poster> I'm trying them locally
<bac> i hadn't noticed that gary_poster
<bac> gary_poster, i did not apply the stub patch before running the tests.  could it be the cause of the db-related ProgrammingError failures?
<gary_poster> no bac, that's a different error
<gary_poster> (a stemming thing)
<gary_poster> bac, or anyone else who might know, my db is not initializing properly in my local lxc
<gary_poster> I'm getting this error:
<gary_poster> $ sudo utilities/launchpad-database-setup gary
<gary_poster> Creating Launchpad database for gary
<gary_poster> grep: /etc/postgresql/9.1/main/start.conf: No such file or directory
<gary_poster> then it goes further south from there
<gary_poster> have you seen that, and know the cause?
<gary_poster> I've done various things
<gary_poster> dpkg-reconfigure posgresql-9.1
<gary_poster> dpkg --search /etc/postgresql/9.1/main/start.conf
<gary_poster> (that says that no package installed it :-( )
<bac> gary_poster, i'm not sure who creates that file
<bac> but it only has one non-commented line:
<bac> auto
<gary_poster> um ok
<bac> it looks like launchpad-database-setup creates it
<gary_poster> oh
<gary_poster> bac, that's what I was running :-P
<gary_poster> but I tried making the file...
<bac> oh, right, it checks for it
<gary_poster> seemed to work
<bac> i'm curious if other things are missing, though
<gary_poster> then make schema seems to work but complains, menacingly:
<gary_poster> * Loading base database schema
<gary_poster> psql:launchpad-2209-00-0.sql:17: ERROR:  language "plpgsql" already exists
<gary_poster> psql:launchpad-2209-00-0.sql:2646: ERROR:  could not access file "$libdir/plpython": No such file or directory
<gary_poster> seeing if test runs now
<gary_poster> it did
<gary_poster> and passed
<gary_poster> so I have no freaking idea what the problem is :-/
<gary_poster> ugh, this will be our first not-so-good biweekly report :-/
<gary_poster> oh well, getting to it...
<gary_poster> thank you bac, your help got me past the hurdle
<gary_poster> bac, do you mind if I start another run on that machine to see if the errors are reliable or not?
<bac> nope
<bac> i may fire up another just so i can see lpsetup working without intervention
<benji> gary_poster: are we not having the project status meeting today?
<gary_poster> benji, we don't have a time set up, now
<gary_poster> bac, I'll leave this one for your work then
<gary_poster> it's not worth it
<gary_poster> to hinder you
<gary_poster> as long as you can run one more test run today, bac?
<bac> ok
<bac> gary_poster, but they can be done independently if you want to use this instance
<gary_poster> bac, oh ok
<gary_poster> will do thx
<gary_poster> started
<bac> gary_poster, i was wrong, juju only lets you spin up one env.  let me know when you're done with the instance so i can tear it down
<gary_poster> bac oh ok
<bac> i see it is 1/2 don
<bac> done
<gary_poster> right
<gary_poster> bac, could you get a copy of the failures, and maybe a copy of the pertinent worker logs, from the previous run?  looks like it will be the same
<gary_poster> that permission denied is from the db is so weird
<gary_poster> once the tests fail the same way and you have those files, that will be done
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> bac, do you remember off-hand how long the timeout was that you set up for RabbitMQ https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/launchpad/bug-1002820/+merge/106851 bug 1002820
<_mup_> Bug #1002820: lp.testing.layers.RabbitMQLayer:setUp times out rarely/intermittently in parallel tests <paralleltest> <qa-untestable> <Launchpad itself:Fix Released by benji> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1002820 >
<gary_poster> (It was either not long enough or we have to find another solution, given what we saw today)
<bac> let me look
<gary_poster> thank you
<bac> gary_poster, 90 seconds
<gary_poster> bac, wow.  ok thanks.  I'll update the bug and move the card back.
<gary_poster> I wouldn't mind trying 300 myself
<gary_poster> but perhaps cooler heads should prevail
<bac> there are two timeouts.  the first one is 90 seconds (up from 15)
<gary_poster> oh!
<bac> the second one is the max of whats left from the 90 or 60 (up from 5)
<gary_poster> huh
<bac> yeah, a little overly complicated
#launchpad-yellow 2012-05-31
<frankban> hi gmb how is it going? pipe nightmares?
<gmb> frankban, Actually, no, bzr is surprisingly sane. Getting our test runner to do what it does could be fun, but I'll know more in an hour or so - I'm going to play around with our zope testing fork + pipes now to see what happens.
<frankban> cool
 * gmb - > lunch
<bac> hola amarillos
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb, we have a school event this morning.  Karyn will be attending and I will be holding the fort.  Hopefully this just means that our baby, Julia, will be joining our call in 10 minutes.  If things don't go well, it will mean I have to not make the call or disappear in the middle of it.  I'll keep you apprised.
<gmb> ok
<bac> julia might have some valuable insights
<frankban> :-)
<gary_poster> I'm sure she will, but she still has a bit of trouble communicating them clearly
<gary_poster> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/0c2329737e3d233da3330ea3fd8a165fc16189a8
<gary_poster> bac frankban gmb ^
 * gmb starts the slow painful process of joining...
<bac> alternative blue squad mascot: https://d1ij7zv8zivhs3.cloudfront.net/assets/5207337/view_large/tobias-funke-blue-300x266.jpg?1331070938
<gmb> ...
<gary_poster> lol
<bac> gary_poster: i just shared a folder with you on ubuntu one.  it has test results from yesterday.  can you see it?
<benji> bac and gmb: let me know when we're ready to convene
<bac> ok
<gmb> ok; I should be free shortly.
<gary_poster> bac, no
<gary_poster> I can't see the folder
<gary_poster> I see one shared by LaMont  Jones
<bac> gary_poster: did you get a notice or anything?
<gary_poster> ah yes, bac, cool, thanks
<gary_poster> got it
<bac> oh nice
<bac> so the folder 'testresults' has the three runs from y'day
<bac> gary_poster: ^
<gary_poster> bac, cool, yeah saw, thanks, good idea
 * bac wishes there was a link on buildbot to download one big tar ball
<gary_poster> That's a good idea.  We could make one.
<gary_poster> frankban, no rush but https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/22ab1b9ac6f45b7e9ac6e04968b6589925fd76e5
<frankban> gary_poster: joining
<gary_poster> cool
<gmb> bac, benji: I'm ready whenever you are.
<bac> gmb: ok, start a hangout?
<gmb> Working on it.
<gmb> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/1f0e1e15238df6958174280d5bd1dbe69028bf84
<gary_poster> gmb, no rush, but when you get a moment, we could do our one on one here: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/bed3f623b5cd4742f9d543fd54f01a9d9555d6ec
 * gary_poster goes to lunch
<gary_poster> benji, almost ready
<benji> gary_poster: k
<gary_poster> benji, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ae4ea919cb7330d75d820724366616d1a9109f30
 * bac applied for HP cloud access
<bac> gary_poster: ping
<gary_poster> hey bac, sorry.  was finishing up with benji. https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ae4ea919cb7330d75d820724366616d1a9109f30
<bac> np
<bac> benji needs to be finished up
<bac> gary_poster: i've dropped out
<gary_poster> I noticed, was waiting
<gary_poster> bac, bug 1007111
<_mup_> Bug #1007111: Tests of same id but run in multiple layers fail <paralleltest> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1007111 >
<bac> gary_poster: thanks
<gary_poster> welcome
#launchpad-yellow 2012-06-01
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb, call in 2 or asap
<gary_poster> getting hangout...
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ea901d7bfa7f002e5aca33e7c01f689b2dcf63a0
<gary_poster> benji, yoo hoo?
<benji> gary_poster: coming
<gary_poster> cool
<benji> gary_poster: your camera needs new batteries too
<gary_poster> Everyone is frozen for me
<gary_poster> Do you all not see me?
<gary_poster> Or is everyone frozen for you too?
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban ^^
<benji> gary_poster: we see each other
 * benji gets ready for his optometrist appointment.
<gary_poster> good luck
<bac> gary_poster, benji, frankban: would one of you like to review https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/launchpad/bug-1007111/+merge/108359?  it is quite wee.
<gary_poster> bac, I just saw it and was going to look at it, so I'm happy to do the review too
<bac> great
<gary_poster> bac, do you care about causing benji, gnash his teeth? :-) He said recently that he didn't like "fd" (file descriptor) as a name for a python file object (and this has "with tempfile.NamedTemporaryFile() as fd").  Or maybe I'm mistaken somehow.  And benji is not reviewing, so I won't make you change it :-) but I thought I'd at least call your attention to it
<gary_poster> ...causing benji to gnash...not sure how " to" became "," in my typing
<bac> gary_poster: oh, yeah, i remember and thought "hey i do that".  didn't notice it though.
<gary_poster> heh
<bac> s/fd/fo
<gary_poster> your call bac
<bac> or python_file_object, perhaps?
<bac> fobj
<bac> f
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> mm
<bac> not_a_file_descriptor
<gary_poster> I like f fine myself but maybe that's too terse for good Python
<bac> what would magritte name it?
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> I vote for f
<bac> but if that's all you got i'll be glad to change
<gary_poster> I think that's what I do
<gary_poster> yeah that's all I've got bac.  looks good
<gary_poster> officially approved bac,
<gary_poster> fwiw
<benji> gary_poster: (I hope I'm in the right channel) The doctor dialated my eyes.  I can't see worth anything.  I'll check back after lunch.
<gary_poster> benji, cool.  I will write you super important messages over and over on IRC and get upset when you don't reply now then.
 * bac checks to see when his next super-dilation appt is...
<bac> yay, not for four weeks
<benji> gary_poster: heh (it took me like 2 minutes to read that)
<gary_poster> :-)
<frankban> gary_poster: do you have a minute?
<gary_poster> frankban, sure.  here or hangout?
<frankban> hangout will work
<gary_poster> k
<gary_poster> 1 sec I'll make
<gary_poster> frankban
<gary_poster> argh
<frankban> gary_poster: joining
<gary_poster> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7fb7fe86dc0482b3b5aad31b7ab5c47237a44880
<gary_poster> heh ok
<gary_poster> hello
<gary_poster> Am I connected?
<gary_poster> weird
 * gary_poster goes to lunch
<benji> gary_poster: ok, the world seems to be back in focus enough for me to work (as long as I stay away from black text on a white field :) the light sensetivity is still going strong)
<gary_poster> benji, :-) cool
<bac> gary_poster: i'm still poking at bug 682772.  it isn't as straightforward as i'd expected.  as expected.
<_mup_> Bug #682772: doctest construction generates duplicate test ids <lp-foundations> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/682772 >
<gary_poster> bac, heh
<bac> i'm going to be offline for a while but will continue to poke at it
<gary_poster> bac, if you want to talk about it, just say so.  I'm having "fun" analyzing subunit output to see why two runs of the same revn differ by one test count
<gary_poster> ok cool bac
<bac> have a good weekend
<gary_poster> have a good weekend if I don't talk to you bac
<gary_poster> bye
<bac> thx, you too
<benji> gary_poster: any idea why the buildbot slave might not be starting?
<gary_poster> benji, no.  Mine started fine earlier today.  Though, actually...
<gary_poster> juju status reports
<gary_poster>         relation-errors:
<gary_poster>           buildbot:
<gary_poster>           - buildbot-slave
<gary_poster> but everything worked fine so I didn't worry about it
<gary_poster> Also, I'm using my funky branch.
<gary_poster> The one with support for a slave specifying how many builds it can run at once
<benji> I don't see any relation errors, in fact it claims the relation worked fine, but there is no buildbot process running on the slave machine and I can't get it to start.
<gary_poster> how does it fail, benji--what does the log say?
<benji> this repeatedly:
<benji> 2012-06-01 20:42:11+0000 [-] Starting factory <buildbot.slave.bot.BotFactory instance at 0x21f8cb0>
<benji> 2012-06-01 20:42:11+0000 [Uninitialized] <twisted.internet.tcp.Connector instance at 0x1bd3098> will retry in 54 seconds
<benji> 2012-06-01 20:42:11+0000 [Uninitialized] Stopping factory <buildbot.slave.bot.BotFactory instance at 0x21f8cb0>
<gary_poster> As Keanu would say: woah
<gary_poster> benji, does the master show the slave as connected?  I'm trying to interpret what that even means
<gary_poster> and one interpretation is that it has connected
<benji> gary_poster: nope, the master doesn't show it as connected
<gary_poster> and is trying to run something that the master requested
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> benji, check ports and so on, maybe?  and also check the master log?
<benji> gary_poster: maybe I'm not starting the slave right, isn't it just "buildbot start"?
<gary_poster> benji, I use the command as specified in the Makefile.sample
<gary_poster> twistd something
<benji> gary_poster: no dice (same output)
<gary_poster> :-/
<benji> hmm, the buildbot.tac has this in it "slavename = 'temporary'"; I thought that would be changed after the add-relation
<gary_poster> benji, yeah.  that's wrong.  Maybe try the juju log on the master/slave?
<benji> I'm poking around in /var/lib/buildbot/slaves/slave, that's the right place, right?
<gary_poster> yeah
<benji> let me look at the master log
<gary_poster> no
<gary_poster> :-P
<gary_poster> we had the closest to green in two weeks just a minute ago: only one failure
<benji> wow, the master has a bunch of these: bzrlib.errors.ConnectionReset: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<gary_poster> huh
<gary_poster> benji, that might be a red herring
<gary_poster> try looking in /var/log/juju/...
<benji> not much there, and it looks fine
<benji> no mention of the relation though, I'm not sure if there should be
<gary_poster> benji, sorry I meant
<gary_poster> /var/lib/juju/units/buildbot-slave-0/charm.log
<gary_poster> and similar for the master
<gary_poster> heh, there's a /var/log/juju *and* logs other places. tricky tricky. :-)
<benji> gary_poster: jackpot: Failure: juju.errors.CharmInvocationError: Error processing '/var/lib/juju/units/buildbot-master-0/charm/hooks/buildbot-relation-changed': exit code 1.
<gary_poster> ah ha
<gary_poster> and juju status doesn't complain?
<gary_poster> weird
<benji> oh! it does, but I've been looking at the master (and it's easy to miss)
<gary_poster> ah ha
<benji> I want colorized output of juju status
<gary_poster> YOU HAVE THE POWAA
<benji> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHRmQohwc_w
<gary_poster> :-) exactly
<benji> :)
<benji> That sounds very tempting.  I'm going to think about that.
<benji> I also have the power to go away now, which I think I will excersize. :)  Have a good weekend.
<benji> ok, now I'll really go away
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> bye benji
<gary_poster> have a great weekend
